# White Shar Pei's



## DL1996 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hello, my name is Sarah and I am new to the forum 

I am thinking of acquiring another dog soon and I have always had a soft spot for Shar Peis. After browsing online I came across a litter which had a White Shar Pei in it, absolutely beautiful.

Does anybody know if these colours come with any health implications. I am aware that Shar Pei's can suffer from health problems, however, does the colour also affect the health of the dog i.e. can lighter coloured Shar Pei's suffer from skin disorders? are they at risk to sun burn?

The Breeder was Yuanpei which I have heard nothing but great reviews 

I'm terribly sorry if I am blabbering on. 

Thank you for reading x


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Are the parents health tested and on the KC website? White dogs often have hearing issues, so if you're interested, I would request a proper hearing test from the breeder with a certificate from the vet to prove that the dog is not deaf.


----------



## DL1996 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi, thank you for your reply.

Yes both parents are health tested and are on the Kennel Club website. 

Thank you, I will definatley do that if I consider purchasing a white puppy x


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Just a note, to have the puppy hearing tested it has to be a proper BAER test, not a vet check, and this can only be done at certain testing centres.

What colour/s are the others in the litter and the parents? Sometimes "white" dogs are not genetically white but a mixture of genes that bleach the colour (as in West Highland White terriers and White GSDs). These don't have any hearing issues.

Also, what colour is the puppy's skin? White dogs with pink skin can sometimes have more skin issues than others.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I can't see that either white or platinum (a colour listed from their current litter) are accepted colours for registration, so I'd be asking more questions.

The Kennel Club

Personally, I'd make contact with people, possibly pop to a show, and see a few owners and exhibitors, and make use of their knowledge. It's a huge gamble trying to find a good breeder, you may stumble across one who is 100% genuine, but they are rarer than you would think unfortunately. I'm not saying (btw) this breeder isn't genuine, but you need to do a lot of research before you make that decision


----------



## DL1996 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi thank you for your replies!  

There are also Blues and Lilacs in the litter. The puppy's skin is pink yes, so I will definatley be more aware if I am considering buying a white puppy. 

Also Sleeping Lion, thank you for your information, I will definatley make contact with them  

x


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

DL1996 said:


> Hi thank you for your replies!
> 
> There are also Blues and Lilacs in the litter. The puppy's skin is pink yes, so I will definatley be more aware if I am considering buying a white puppy.
> 
> ...


If you want to go to a show, take a look in the show section here, and perhaps see when people are going to go to an open or championship show, and maybe meet up with a forum member if that might help your confidence a little bit?

Just be aware, that KC registration, and even ABS membership does not make a breeder *good* - and different people have different ideas about what makes a good breeder. For me, they have to genuinely care about the breed, do the appropriate health tests, breed for a good temperament and only breed when they really need to. They also need to offer a back up for puppy owners, and offer to help take pups back if ever needed to, give advice about pups/dogs from the beginning of their life, to the end. I could probably think of a few more criteria but I'm having a glass of red wine 

Good luck with your search for the right puppy, and the right breeder!

Edited to add, there's also Discover Dogs, and Crufts to have a think about, brilliant for learning about different breeds


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

White is not an accepted colour and is more than likely a cream dilute. There are breeders out there pushing platinum as a colour but again unrecognised


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Shar Peis are not a breed that interest me a great deal BUT if I was looking for one I would be trying to find one like the Crufts BOB winner this year. I was very impressed with his look, plus the fact he is far less wrinkled than many (meaning fewer health considerations due to the skin folds).

I was surprised he wasn't placed in the Group, as he looked fantastic, and proof that the less-wrinkled dogs can be very stylish indeed.

Tianshan Shar-Pei - Breeders of Champions


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

I adore Malcolm

Meant to say in my previous post....creams have varying degrees of creaminess much like the goldies and yellow labs do


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Just re-read your response to me, and just to clarify, I'm not suggesting you contact the people you've specifically mentioned, in fact to be honest, I'd go along to a show first and make contacts that way. 

There's an ongoing thread about golden Labradors at the moment, and that's another wrong description for colours, I would be wary about getting in touch with breeders who don't know the accepted colours for registration. They may be absolutely fine, but I'd do my research first, and learn from well respected members of a breed club. I didn't do it that way round when I got my first dog, and was very, very lucky, but these days, that's what I'd tell other people to do to avoid the numerous pitfalls.


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

Another thing to bear in mind is cost.....why are breeders of blue, lilacs and so called whites charging over a grand when a well bred pup would only cost you around 600/800


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

pearltheplank said:


> Another thing to bear in mind is cost.....why are breeders of blue, lilacs and so called whites charging over a grand when a well bred pup would only cost you around 600/800


Happens with Labs as well, silver Labs, which are not a recognised colour, cost much more than the accepted colours.


----------



## DL1996 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi everybody, 

thank you for your replies, they are much appreciated!  

Thank you Sleeping Lion, yes I agree with you there, I will definatley consider going to shows if I decide to go ahead and purchase a Shar Pei  x


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

Where a outs do you live? We have the breed champ show on the 16th November in Markby, Leics


----------



## DL1996 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi,

I am situated in Liverpool x


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I'd have a look at seeing if you could get along to the show pearl's posted about, breed shows are brilliant, so many examples of the breed under one roof! And if you arrange to meet up, at least you sort of have already had an introduction


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

That's a great idea, Sleeping Lion 

I've been looking at the website of the breeder mentioned by the OP, and at other places they advertise, and can only find 3 litters of Shar Peis bred by them. Results at shows are not what I'd call at the top - that's not unusual I know, but it kind of doesn't match up with the razzmatazz of the website.

They also seem to be importing dogs from overseas which in some ways is good, but it's also yet to be seen what the imports can offer the breed here.

I know I'm being critical, but there are plenty of good breeders out there with dogs just as good if not better, in all breeds, who don't have a website and are not as flashy or self-promotional.

I think what got to me was their offer that if any of their dogs need "eye tac's" [sic], they will pay for it to be done at their vets. Nice offer, but any dog which needs eye tacks can't be shown and shouldn't be bred from, plus of course there are logistics to consider if their vet is a few hundred miles away.

Ideally, no Shar Pei should need eye tacks in the first place... which is why they are a High Profile breed, with efforts being made to reduce the wrinkles and the need for surgical alteration.


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

This litter in question is their fifth this year alone.......with another due around New Year

I've had 1 litter in 7 years and only because I wanted a pup to show, which I got and he is qualified for Crufts so not bad. I won't have another litter till I want another pup


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

pearltheplank said:


> This litter in question is their fifth this year alone.......with another due around New Year
> 
> I've had 1 litter in 7 years and only because I wanted a pup to show, which I got and he is qualified for Crufts so not bad. I won't have another litter till I want another pup


Five litters in one year? That sounds pretty high, I'd really be asking questions about that level of breeding. I'm assuming their stud dogs will have sired more as well?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

pearltheplank said:


> This litter in question is their fifth this year alone.......with another due around New Year
> 
> I've had 1 litter in 7 years and only because I wanted a pup to show, which I got and he is qualified for Crufts so not bad. I won't have another litter till I want another pup


Really? *surprised*. They have only 3 litters listed on Champdogs. Quantity, then. And not being expecially careful to see what their imports are bringing into the general gene pool, while spreading those genes around.

Nobody needs to breed THAT many dogs, and no breed needs that kind of input into the gene pool - unless they are "just" breeding pet dogs, of course.... :wink:


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I'm assuming their stud dogs will have sired more as well?


One only has to look in the BRS or the new MyKC online to see how many


----------



## TashaP (Oct 15, 2014)

I had a pup from Yuanpei and would not recommend them at all. Firstly, despite clever wording on their website the owner didnt even have dogs prior to 2010 and her first litter was in 2011. If you search around forums, she asks lots of advice about the breed and yet she is now (despite claiming to be a "hobby" breeder) turned out 4 litters in 2014. My pup has been riddled with ill health and 3 others from the litter were the same. She has done nothing to help or support. Once she had her money that's sadly when the nicety stopped. They are NOT an experienced breeder, please consider using someone with more experience. Her "health guarantee" in contract wasnt worth the paper it was written on. A con artist with an equally dodgy local veterinary practice.


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

TashaP said:


> I had a pup from Yuanpei and would not recommend them at all. Firstly, despite clever wording on their website the owner didnt even have dogs prior to 2010 and her first litter was in 2011. If you search around forums, she asks lots of advice about the breed and yet she is now (despite claiming to be a "hobby" breeder) turned out 4 litters in 2014. My pup has been riddled with ill health and 3 others from the litter were the same. She has done nothing to help or support. Once she had her money that's sadly when the nicety stopped. They are NOT an experienced breeder, please consider using someone with more experience. Her "health guarantee" in contract wasnt worth the paper it was written on. A con artist with an equally dodgy local veterinary practice.


I'm so sorry you had to buy a pup from these people to find this out  
I was lucky enough to have my eyes opened to this breeder before i got sucked into their fancy website & wording (thanks to one lovely member on this forum!). It makes me sick people who have a high turnover of litters. My shar-pei puppy hunt is on the back burner as we ended up with another kind of pup for different reasons.. But it was complicated when i was researching them! 
Hopefully other people will read this in time 

I wish you & your pup all the best x


----------



## Barlou (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi i'm new to this forum. I've lost my own Shar pei recently and have been searching for a new puppy for a number of weeks. I've had a look at the website mentioned and liked the look of their pups however after speaking to the breeder i was a bit surprised that they were happy to sell me a pup without meeting me, because of this i decided to do a bit of research and came across these posts. Can anybody shed any more light on the matter. I was about to agree to buy a pup but now i'm not so sure.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Barlou said:


> Hi i'm new to this forum. I've lost my own Shar pei recently and have been searching for a new puppy for a number of weeks. I've had a look at the website mentioned and liked the look of their pups however after speaking to the breeder i was a bit surprised that they were happy to sell me a pup without meeting me, because of this i decided to do a bit of research and came across these posts. Can anybody shed any more light on the matter. I was about to agree to buy a pup but now i'm not so sure.


Just do not buy from this puppy mill......


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Barlou said:


> Hi i'm new to this forum. I've lost my own Shar pei recently and have been searching for a new puppy for a number of weeks. I've had a look at the website mentioned and liked the look of their pups however after speaking to the breeder i was a bit surprised that they were happy to sell me a pup without meeting me, because of this i decided to do a bit of research and came across these posts. Can anybody shed any more light on the matter. I was about to agree to buy a pup but now i'm not so sure.


Have you checked out Champdogs? Seems to be only one litter at the moment, but there would be no harm in contacting breeders to find out if they are planning litters in the future.
Or try the kennel club website or the breed club
You would stand a better chance of getting a well bred pup from health tested parents.


----------



## Barlou (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks for that, i was about to commit to buying one but this has changed my mind. I appreciate the feedback. Can anyone recommend a good breeder. I though i was fairly savvy but i admit i was taken in by this website.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

The Breed club would probably be a good start, there is a lot on there about health problems and health tests that parents should be tested for prior to breeding. Not just a vet physical exam but specific tests;

http://www.spcgb.org/index.php

Dog breed health lists some of the BVA/KC Health tests available too. As one of the 15 High profile breeds on the KC Health and welfare concerns, its vital you do your homework and choose carefully. Other health problems known in the breed are listed too.

Shar Pei | Dog Breed Health

Jeff Vidt is an American Veterinarian who has a special interest in the Shar Pei and health issues. Its worth having a read of his website too.

Dr. Jeff Vidt - With a special interest in the medical problems of the Chinese Shar-Pei

There is the KC Assured Breeders scheme. With this scheme members do have to do a certain amount of health testing but you still need to do your homework as some are requirements to be in the scheme where others are only recommendations.

Assured Breeders for Shar Pei

Below is the assured breeders Breed specific requirements and recommendations you can look up tests on there.

http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/med...uirements_and_recommendations_-_july_2014.pdf

Remember too that Just KC registration alone does not mean that a breeder is a good one. The main criteria for normal KC registration is that both parents are registered themselves to register the pups.

Beware too of other registration bodies these carry no official status.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Barlou said:


> Hi i'm new to this forum. I've lost my own Shar pei recently and have been searching for a new puppy for a number of weeks. I've had a look at the website mentioned and liked the look of their pups however after speaking to the breeder i was a bit surprised that they were happy to sell me a pup without meeting me, because of this i decided to do a bit of research and came across these posts. Can anybody shed any more light on the matter. I was about to agree to buy a pup but now i'm not so sure.


I know nothing about Shar Peis, but I would like to give an opinion as an ex breeder of PRTs.

Never, ever would I have sold a pup to anyone I had never met. I met with prospective owners twice before I would even begin to talk to them about taking one of my pups home.

Any breeder who cares would never let a stranger walk away with one of their pups and usually, sadly, any breeder who would be so casual would not be conscientious about how their pups are bred, weaned, wormed and socialised.

Any good breeder would put you through the third degree before handing over one of their precious pups.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Sweety said:


> I know nothing about Shar Peis, but I would like to give an opinion as an ex breeder of PRTs.
> 
> Never, ever would I have sold a pup to anyone I had never met. I met with prospective owners twice before I would even begin to talk to them about taking one of my pups home.
> 
> ...


Because I live in a remote area it is fairly usual to buy a pup without seeing it or meeting the breeder. You can get a fairly good rapport over the phone and swap videos etc. I have only bought a couple of pups from 'south'. With one the breeder turned out to be not the best in spite of his talk so he was probably quite happy not to meet me. The other one had one pup left which was ready to go. He kept her for 2 weeks as I could not get there and was quite definite that I did not have to take her if I did not like her when I saw her - whether he was reserving judgement on me too I could not say. He has been great keeping in contact and had her to stay when we went on holiday when she was young. No doubt he would fail a lot of the stringent criteria on here but I think most people would have been very happy with him and his dogs. Incidentally she has a lot of health problems - but nothing genetic or caused in any way by her breeder or breeding.


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Barlou said:


> Thanks for that, i was about to commit to buying one but this has changed my mind. I appreciate the feedback. Can anyone recommend a good breeder. I though i was fairly savvy but i admit i was taken in by this website.


As someone has said the breed club is a great place to start  
They have a 'breeders merit' scheme which are approved breeders  http://www.spcgb.org/pgsec.php?page_cat_ID=39
Also if your not in a rush, we met a few at crufts last year which was well worth going to but still some sneaky ones in there to watch out for  .. Merit ones are a good place to start  
And if you fancy a rescue i can help steer you in a good direction! 
Its a bit of a minefield really when i was last looking into breeders last year. Let me know if you need a hand though  good luck. (We have a rescue pei)


----------



## Barlou (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi all, thanks for all the comments. I've had a look at the kennel club assured breeder list and the breeder in question is actually on their list !. I have thought about a rescue but my partner is not a very experienced dog handler and is not keen on a rescue. Jen would love to hear of your experiences with breeders and where you got your rescue because as you say it is a bit of a minefield. My last dog was not kc registered but was a perfect dog and had no major issues. I've got my heart set on a blue this time, my last one was a fawn brushcoat. I don't want to get one that looks similar as i'm afraid that we'll compare him/her to our old dog. I know that's stupid and that each dog will have it's on personality but it's just my way of dealing with the loss of the other dog.


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Barlou said:


> Hi all, thanks for all the comments. I've had a look at the kennel club assured breeder list and the breeder in question is actually on their list !. I have thought about a rescue but my partner is not a very experienced dog handler and is not keen on a rescue. Jen would love to hear of your experiences with breeders and where you got your rescue because as you say it is a bit of a minefield. My last dog was not kc registered but was a perfect dog and had no major issues. I've got my heart set on a blue this time, my last one was a fawn brushcoat. I don't want to get one that looks similar as i'm afraid that we'll compare him/her to our old dog. I know that's stupid and that each dog will have it's on personality but it's just my way of dealing with the loss of the other dog.


I'm glad the breeder you're thinking of is on the SPCGB breeder of merit list, that's a great start  and very exciting, i'd love to know which one  I'd trust that list far more than the KC assured breeder list :glare:
My rescue was from a local shelter which get a bit of everything in but this one - SPRSS - are a fab group - https://www.facebook.com/SharPeiRescueSupportScotland - it says scotland but as far as i am aware they would rehome across UK and they also advertise pei's in other rescues (i had an issue with a rescue down south with a blind pei that got 'rehomed' and SPRSS helped me track him down  ) There's a lovely little FB group which has been made public i could reccomend to you if you like  Quite a few members on there show at Crufts so it's a lovely group which could also help you (probably more than me) in a hunt for a pup/rescue


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Barlou said:


> Hi all, thanks for all the comments. I've had a look at the kennel club assured breeder list and the breeder in question is actually on their list !.


KC Assured Breeder is *not* the same as a breeder recommended by the Breed Club. A great many good breeders have refused to become part of the KC Accredited Scheme because there are so many less than ideal breeders on it. And there are some Puppy Farmers on the list.

When in doubt, go by what the Breed Club recommends.


----------



## shar pei owner (Jun 2, 2015)

TashaP said:


> I had a pup from Yuanpei and would not recommend them at all. Firstly, despite clever wording on their website the owner didnt even have dogs prior to 2010 and her first litter was in 2011. If you search around forums, she asks lots of advice about the breed and yet she is now (despite claiming to be a "hobby" breeder) turned out 4 litters in 2014. My pup has been riddled with ill health and 3 others from the litter were the same. She has done nothing to help or support. Once she had her money that's sadly when the nicety stopped. They are NOT an experienced breeder, please consider using someone with more experience. Her "health guarantee" in contract wasnt worth the paper it was written on. A con artist with an equally dodgy local veterinary practice.


----------



## shar pei owner (Jun 2, 2015)

I also had a shar pei from this breeder that sadly past away..at 16 months.She didn't care when told what had happend.Is this what responsible loving breeders do .


----------



## RubyFelicity (Aug 26, 2013)

shar pei owner said:


> I also had a shar pei from this breeder that sadly past away..at 16 months.She didn't care when told what had happend.Is this what responsible loving breeders do .


I'm so very sorry for your loss x


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear that you lost your Pei at such a young age. Was it genetically related? I can't comment on UK breeders as both my Pei were born and bred in Hungary where there are some excellent Pei breeders. Georgina who will be 2 next month did have several tackings to cure severe entropion, but other than that she's extremely healthy.

This is her ... she's an Isabella Dilute (Cream)


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Sorry if I'm slightly derailing this thread, but I know at the moment of a Sixteen month old Shar Pei bitch looking for a home, due to a marriage breakdown.

She is living with young children and, apparently, is wonderful with them and she is good with other dogs.

I've had her described to me as a 'silver' colour.


----------



## shar pei owner (Jun 2, 2015)

Magyarmum said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that you lost your Pei at such a young age. Was it genetically related? I can't comment on UK breeders as both my Pei were born and bred in Hungary where there are some excellent Pei breeders. Georgina who will be 2 next month did have several tackings to cure severe entropion, but other than that she's extremely healthy.
> 
> This is her ... she's an Isabella Dilute (Cream)
> View attachment 233202


She is a beauty


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

shar pei owner said:


> She is a beauty


Thank you very much ... I have to admit I'm very proud of her. Both her mother and grandmother were Hungarian Champions and her father is from one of the top Serbian breeders.


----------



## James Hankin (Jun 4, 2017)

Can anybody help , I have an issue with Yuanpei Shar Pei breeders and need their address. My emails are ignored , the PayPal email address they use bounces , hence the need for their address , all I have is a Sarah Neil , Manchester Road, Southport
Many thanks


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

James Hankin said:


> Can anybody help , I have an issue with Yuanpei Shar Pei breeders and need their address. My emails are ignored , the PayPal email address they use bounces , hence the need for their address , all I have is a Sarah Neil , Manchester Road, Southport
> Many thanks


I'm not sure how much I'm allowed to comment about this breeder. Although I've never had any dealings with them, I have heard some not very complimentary opinions about them and the quality of Pei they produce. I've taken a look and they are on FB and give an email address but if that doesn't work you could always message them.

Good luck.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

The UK government holds a register of companies and directors including their registered address.

https://www.gov.uk/get-information-about-a-company


----------



## manatee (Jul 14, 2018)

Do not buy from this breeder, Yuanpei. I ignored the warning signs (advertised under different name, wrong town given - Ormskirk instead of Southport - people backing out from buying their puppies) and went for it, giving her the benefit of the doubt.

We took our puppy to a Shar Pei specialist the day after we got her, and was told she had demodectic mange (confirmed under microscope), elongated soft palate, and needed eye drops, potentially needing to have her eyes done in future. Upon telling the breeder in case she needed to treat the other dogs, she advised to return the eye drops and denied that she could have demodex (we all naturally have demodex and so do dogs, just not usually in the amount that causes mange).

Two weeks on, our puppy is fevering, and upon searching the Facebook groups Shar Pei Club UK, Shar Peis for sale and stud UK and others, I have seen all of the horrific experiences people have had. I have discovered that the father of our puppy (Axel) is highly interbred and its offspring should not be registered with the Kennel Club. This is confirmed by various websites showing bloodlines. I have found out that she is telling people who have previously bought puppies from her that she is no longer breeding and not in a position to address their problems, despite having at least 10 there when I visited two weeks ago. She told me that my vet recommends her to people, upon asking him, he had never done so.

There are also screenshots of her telling people the SPAID results of her dogs (all above 10 - which means HIGHLY likely to develop Shar Pei fever!)

Please, avoid this breeder. She has been causing heartbreak to people and families for years. I just wish I had seen someone say this before we bought our beautiful girl


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

This is a very old thread.


----------



## manatee (Jul 14, 2018)

Happy Paws said:


> This is a very old thread.


True, and sorry to necro, but the thread places high on google search for specific keywords. I wouldn't want anyone else to go through what we are currently going through with their puppy


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

James Hankin said:


> Can anybody help , I have an issue with Yuanpei Shar Pei breeders and need their address. My emails are ignored , the PayPal email address they use bounces , hence the need for their address , all I have is a Sarah Neil , Manchester Road, Southport
> Many thanks


Try the electoral register.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

On their site they say they live opposite woods, but there are no woods along Manchester Road, Southport (Google Earth).


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

On another of their business listings the address 73 Windsor Road (which is near Manchester Road) comes up. That's not opposite any woods, either.
https://uk.locale.online/yuanpei-shar-pei-1896105150.html#listing_location


----------



## Jo thompson (Mar 26, 2019)

Ok what is going on with yunapei? Really bad feedback and I have 2 grand pups from this breeder


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Jo thompson said:


> Ok what is going on with yunapei? Really bad feedback and I have 2 grand pups from this breeder


Please take a look at Wonky Pets Rescue on FB. They have just rescued several Shar-Pei from this breeder, all in the most dreadful condition.

Be warned the pictures are heartbreaking!

https://www.facebook.com/wonkypets.rescue.7/


----------



## Jo thompson (Mar 26, 2019)

This is heart breaking like I said I have 2 grandbpups from this monster. My daughter did not want children so had these 2. I have 1 shar pie now who is 12 I lost my other one week's ago and she would of been 14 last Sunday. Thankfully my 2 were not from this breeder but worry for my daughter who took this amazing breed on because she grew up with them. Yunapei you are a monster. I pray that all those beautiful babies can be saved and will donate from my old special lady that died 3 weeks ago


----------



## tony fairfax (Apr 1, 2020)

I myself had bought a puppy off these monsters. We originally got our sharpei as a companion for myself and our other little dog. The first few days were really testing to see how the sharpie reacted with our other dog for food, severe aggression. We asked for advice off the breeder Jason mrs Sarah Neil brother who sold the dog. Which actually only seen mrs Neil once when we bought the dog she was emptying the bins. We was told to "put the shapei in her place" I disagreed having owned many of dogs over the years. As that aggression should never come from a 12 week old puppy for food. He told us after this happened again if you want to bring the dog back that's fine but "you'll loose your investment" . So I instantly thought these are money breeding scum. I went away and found the following ;
- they We're a breeding farm
- said the lived by a beach which the dogs loved from their designer website when they never !
- one image I have has 12 pups around a small bowl yes a small bowl , these poor dogs had to fight and even eat feaces to survive
- kept outdoors when said they all live in house
- my poor sharpei couldn't give up habit of eating own feeces
- cruel inhuman breeding
- sharpei breeding network in the north west needs seriously looking at as they was using different names and accounts to sell the dogs
- registering 8 pups with kennel club when only giving birth to six and them getting cheaper sharpei dog or any that need rehoming and selling with papers.
- they all cruft Certs on walls when you went in to hide the scum they was
- also sharpei rescue centres have had ridiculously amount of pressure over the years from these breeders of amounts of dogs need rehoming from there actions .

I sent all my finds to the council who really did help . Shame the silly boys club of kennel club couldn't after advertising them as assured breeder scheme and going back on there word multiple times of telling me they have never been on there schem. But I have screenshots of there website . Also this was after they had been emailed all my findings . Originally they tried to reassure me that these were the best sharpei breeders in the uk with blue blood !!! There words. They couldn't comment or respond to my other ,Emails well for obvious reasons they are made from the same cloth.

They are now not allowed to breed dogs again !! Thanks to the good work of the councils.

Mrs Sarah Neil and her brother are scum and the lowest of the low. There was a lot of other poor people who done tirelsss work sending in there findings. Mrs Neil only gave the dogs up as she had to move home due to not being a legal breeder and no payng tax! So that was the reason!

I really do hope karma gets them in the most crueliest way back. A jail sentence for each animal that suffered abuse under their influence. And also pay for all the poor owners who have now got huge vet bills thanks to them.

(Sorry for rant and the language used for them but I can't begin to give them anything )


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

tony fairfax said:


> I myself had bought a puppy off these monsters. We originally got our sharpei as a companion for myself and our other little dog. The first few days were really testing to see how the sharpie reacted with our other dog for food, severe aggression. We asked for advice off the breeder Jason mrs Sarah Neil brother who sold the dog. Which actually only seen mrs Neil once when we bought the dog she was emptying the bins. We was told to "put the shapei in her place" I disagreed having owned many of dogs over the years. As that aggression should never come from a 12 week old puppy for food. He told us after this happened again if you want to bring the dog back that's fine but "you'll loose your investment" . So I instantly thought these are money breeding scum. I went away and found the following ;
> - they We're a breeding farm
> - said the lived by a beach which the dogs loved from their designer website when they never !
> - one image I have has 12 pups around a small bowl yes a small bowl , *these poor dogs had to fight and even eat feaces to survive*
> ...


That's a lot of vitriol. How is your dog now?

How do you know they weren't paying taxes?
How do you know the pups had to fight to get enough to eat/survive? Even if we're talking on pure business terms, it doesn't make financial sense that a breeder would leave pups to fight for inadequate food, as you can't sell a dead pup. 
12 puppies around a small bowl doesn't mean other bowls of food weren't there.
From what I've read (quick Google), the puppies might learn to eat their own faeces from their mothers eating their pup's faeces, and _they_ do it to keep the area clean - not because they're starving. Pups may also learn it from others, but most do grow out of it by 9 months. How old is your dog now?
How do you know the bitches were only giving birth to six puppies, while the breeder registered 8? 
The KC is far from perfect, but I don't think it's fair to bring them into this.

I'm not defending them. Clearly they are puppy farmers, and the images of their dogs are horrific and heartbreaking, and I also hope they get what they deserve, but there's a lot in here that I feel requires evidence, and none has been provided. A stronger "review" if you like, would have been to tell us more about your girl and the problems you've had with her.


----------



## tony fairfax (Apr 1, 2020)

LinznMilly said:


> That's a lot of vitriol. How is your dog now?
> 
> How do you know they weren't paying taxes?
> How do you know the pups had to fight to get enough to eat/survive? Even if we're talking on pure business terms, it doesn't make financial sense that a breeder would leave pups to fight for inadequate food, as you can't sell a dead pup.
> ...


I take what you said on board and the reasons for everything said was in my documentation given to kennel club and council. The information of them only registering certain pups and also not declaring tax was information given from Sefton council. Also to put it simple if you looked at the photos from wonky pets clearly shows how under feed theese animals actual was, so if that is isn't enough evidence I don't what is in them terms. Also if you had no other food source and was bottom of the pack , and needed to survive you would eat your own feaces. The reason I know this as my dog had the habit I took to two accredited trainers and another 4 phone call conversations with other trainers who all said the same that is the reason why the dog is eating it's own feaces. If a dog gets past it's breeding stage and is no use anymore they simply didn't have any use for that dog the same with pups who were too old to sell , ie 6months. People do take 6month old pups but are more likely to pick a younger dog hence, there time isn't invested in the older dogs or food. Also in response to the KC then how about you speak to the sharpei rescue centres or other rescue of there views of the KC. I only thought originally the KC was a good organisation till I seen first hand how poorrly they handled my concerns. The lack of care and Attention they had given. Also the least they could do would make enquires and investigate as animal welfare was at risk.Simple they put money before the animals. The RSPCA were also informed and involved they had the breeders in red alert due to other reports. I would never give improper evidence only evidence which had been thoroughly checked and looked at.

For my dog I had months and months of hard work before she could even trust me and it's only me she does trust. We sorted her food aggression with in weeks of a proper diet and good routine because she understood she no longer had to fight for food. Numerous Training and class and private lessons, FaceTimed and calls. Constantly in the vet which I know sharpei are. But here is one that will make you think. When I pick my beautiful pup up he told me she was due a second vaccine and it's due in three days, she was 12 weeks. I took her the vet the next day after her arriving and got her checked throughly out only to find by the vet the first vaccine was too long ago and I had pay for the new course of vaccines. I did not mind this as she was my pet. I was told my dog had been previously looked at by Sean mcleary I think was his name( i will clarify on my documents from breeder) , a sharpei specialist. My vets advice was too check that out as it didn't seem correct and was not aware of a specialist vet. And especially the high profile celebrity vet the breeders made out to me. Also when buying the pup he asked my wife to sign for the micro chip, she has -8 vision by the way. I was with the dogs at this time. When arriving home I was shocked to see it was a contract for the dog!!! My wife didn't realise this. Now some might say you should check what you sign but the first page was for the micro chip, and the second a contract. 
I can go on about the horrendous time we had making sure our beautiful dog was ok. She is doing great now and has the most beautiful temperament I have ever seen in a dog not a bad bone. Which I love her to bits. 
Also we were briefly shown the mum and supposedly dad for 30 seconds max! Before they had to be ushered away. I asked upon leaving can I see the mum again for a picture to show friends and family what my dog will look like when older. Jason then told me they are away now and it's hard getting them out from the kitchen l know What he meant they are back in the kennels in the garden and it's cold and wet, so I won't be getting them. Also after I had left the advert which was for my puppies was re advertised for new litter of 8 , 3 hours later. How possibly can that be the same sire and damn ???

So that is some of my evidence first hand and to say anything is not fair on KC or breeders business wise , the council informed me that they never had a local breeders licence and which was the case, had told me they havnt been paying any tax on these animals as a income. They were claiming benefits aswell as Inhumane dog breeding. So that is my evidence on that part. 
The reason I am writing this and will all chase the cruel scum is because what they done they should be in prison for and it's a disgrace they are not. No exceptions for what they had done. So from then on not just for my dog but for all the other poor animals I'll not let this drop and will carry on to make people aware of MRS Sarah Neil and her scum entourage.


----------

